# Good starter bike.



## theletch1 (Aug 16, 2008)

The time has finally arrived when Erica and I are going to be making enough that we can buy a bike.  Here's the thing... I've never ridden.  I know that there are a good many bike riders here on MT and I'm curious what ya'll think is a good starter bike.  I'm looking at the Vulcan 500LTD.  Small enough that I should be able to handle it without too much trouble.  Big enough that my 6'2", 200 lb frame will fit it comfortably.  Any other ideas?  I'm not at all interested in a cafe racer and have neither the money nor skill for the big Gold Wings.  Any advice would be most helpful.


----------



## Drac (Aug 16, 2008)

My first bike was a *Honda 550*, not a bad bike..I taught myself the basics of how to handle a bike..My next a *Harley Sportster*, an older model that only had 4 speeds and you had to add a lead additive whenever ya filled up but it was 900cc and was a lot of fun..Even that seemed too small after a year and then I picked up an *Electra Glide *and have been satisfied ever since..

Advising someone on what bike to purchase is similar to answering questions on which MA to study...Are you comfortable on it?? Can you touch the ground with both feet flat?? If you answer Yes then you made a good choice..


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Drac said:


> My first bike was a *Honda 550*, not a bad bike..I taught myself the basics of how to handle a bike..My next a *Harley Sportster*, an older model that only had 4 speeds and you had to add a lead additive whenever ya filled up but it was 900cc and was a lot of fun..Even that seemed too small after a year and then I picked up an *Electra Glide *and have been satisfied ever since..
> 
> Advising someone on what bike to purchase is similar to answering questions on which MA to study...*Are you comfortable on it?? Can you touch the ground with both feet flat?? If *you answer Yes then you made a good choice..


Now, see, that's the kind of advice I was looking for.  I suppose I didn't word my initial question as well as I could have.  I'm not really looking for someone to say "Get bike X from maker Y" so much as what to look for in a bike.  The type of info that will make it a good experience and lead to bigger/better bikes in the future.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think most of the community colleges in Virginia offer a basic motorcycle class (See VA Rider Training Program), and successful completion of the class waives the skills test for a class M license.  (Yes, you need a class M license.  Don't ride without one.)  They also will cover basic issues like "fit" of a bike.  The Virginia DMV Motorcycle Manual also may have some info on fit -- and will have essential information you need to know about riding legally.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks, Jim.  I remember seeing riders at VWCC while driving past there.  Do you know if I need to provide my own bike or does the course usually have them available?  If you don't know that's alright 'cause I'll be checking into the course later.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 16, 2008)

Yamaha Vstar 650.  Why?

Its a BIG bike, physically, but it sits low to the ground and has a good center of balance because of this... far moreso than a Sportster or a Shadow even... so it's (IMO) easier to keep upright when standing still or walking the bike (such as backing it out or turning it around).

And despite its size its not so heavy that it cant be lifted with relative ease if you drop it.

I currently ride a Vstar 1100 and to be honest with you, after all the bikes Ive owned and ridden you'd be hard pressed to get me to change.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 16, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Thanks, Jim.  I remember seeing riders at VWCC while driving past there.  Do you know if I need to provide my own bike or does the course usually have them available?  If you don't know that's alright 'cause I'll be checking into the course later.


I think it depends on the course -- but I believe that they have at least some bikes available.  After all, how are you going to get the bike to the class to get the license?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 17, 2008)

Starting out with a small bike for a first time rider is definitely the way to go. However, if you start with anything smaller than 750cc's you will definitely out grow it after one season. 

Therefore, I would suggest buying an inexpensive used bike knowing you will trade up in a year, or start with something a little bigger (750cc) that will keep your interest for a few riding seasons. 

Ease of handling between a 500 and a 750 is not much different at all. 

Good luck and good riding!

P.S. I strongly recommend a rider safety course. I took the MSU rider safety course last year. It was fantastic, very difficult, but you really come out with some experience. They provide the bikes. I was on a Road King.  I would choose a course like this over the ones generally offered at community colleges. The community colleges teach the basics, but you're not really left with any safety skill.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

My heartfelt advice would be "Don't do it!".  All the bikers I've known are either dead or carrying extra metal-work (including me as I think is well known) or haven't been riding very long.

However, that wasn't the intent of the OP so I shall hold my peace.  Also, this being a largely American inhabited forum, I'll keep my opinions of Harley's to myself too  :lol: {plus, thinking about it, *Drac* carries a gun for his job so I'd definitely better keep silent }.

Given what the roads in America are reputedly like and the distances you'll have to cover, a sport-bike would definitely be a bad idea.  So I'd advise against something like the GSX750-R that I used to ride.  A bike designed as a tourer from the outset, like the Honda FJ1200 would be a troublefree choice.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 17, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> P.S. I strongly recommend a rider safety course. I took the MSU rider safety course last year. It was fantastic, very difficult, but you really come out with some experience. They provide the bikes. I was on a Road King.  I would choose a course like this over the ones generally offered at community colleges. The community colleges teach the basics, but you're not really left with any safety skill.


 
I took that course... they had nothing bigger than a 250cc bike.  I think I did it on a rebel.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree, that it doesn't take too long to get used to a bike.  My first bike (and I had NEVER rode before) was a Vulcan with 805cc on it.  I am 6'0 and a little over 200 lbs.  It was  very nice and comfortable bike to ride on.  

I agree, take the safety course.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 17, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I took that course... they had nothing bigger than a 250cc bike.  I think I did it on a rebel.




You sure it was the same course? This was at Woodstock Harley and everyone was on Road Kings. They had Buells too. Two other girls were on Buells.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> You sure it was the same course? This was at Woodstock Harley and everyone was on Road Kings. They had Buells too. Two other girls were on Buells.


I went by the local Harley dealer yesterday. Didn't care for any of the Buells I saw there.  To be honest, I wasn't impressed at all with the dealership.  The sales staff had an attitude that said "If you want a bike, buy a bike.  If you don't leave me the hell alone."  and a full half of the bikes had been modified with ape hangers.  Also went by a dealership that sells most everything from ATVs and PWCs to motorcycles of all shapes and sizes.  We found a Boulevard S40 (650cc) that fits Erica perfectly that I fit well enough to use for a season.  When I'm good and comfortable I'll pass my first one on to her and get a larger bike.  Of all the ones I fitted yesterday the one that I really liked was a Yamaha Road Star (around 800cc if I remember correctly).  I even fitted a Gold Wing just for kicks and giggles and was amazed at how well balanced the bike felt at a stand still to be so big.  For those of you that ride the Ninja style (cafe racers) bikes I don't know how you do it.  It'd kill my back after any significant distance.

The local CC course provides the bikes. I thought you may have to trailer your bike in or something.  I'll definitely be taking a safety course of one sort or another.  I may even take the CC course to get the license and then get into a more in depth safety course soon after.

Mark, I understand your misgivings completely given your personal history.  Your words of caution are not falling on deaf ears.  While they won't change my mind about buying a bike they are weighing heavily on my decision to take a safety course instead of just getting one and learning by trial and error.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2008)

My first bike was a Harley SX 125 (I got it new, tells you how old I am) but for a first bike I do not see going bigger than 500cc possibly 650 but no bigger. Get something you can lift up off the ground fairly easily, all by yourself, if it happens to be laying on its side.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> My first bike was a Harley SX 125 (I got it new, tells you how old I am) but for a first bike I do not see going bigger than 500cc possibly 650 but no bigger. Get something you can lift up off the ground fairly easily, all by yourself, if it happens to be laying on its side.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.  The S40 is a pretty smallish framed 650 that doesn't feel like I'd have too much trouble picking up... or Erica either if she dropped it.  I'm having a hell of a time finding anything smaller than a 650 around here.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Forgot to mention that the safety course at the local community college is an MSF course.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of joining the biker crowd myself, with gas prices out of control. I figure what the hell, since I already look like one... :lol: You sound like a decent-sized guy, Jeff, so I think a 500 would be too small for you. You'd look like a monkey ****ing a football... :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> The time has finally arrived when Erica and I are going to be making enough that we can buy a bike.  Here's the thing... I've never ridden.  I know that there are a good many bike riders here on MT and I'm curious what ya'll think is a good starter bike.  I'm looking at the Vulcan 500LTD.  Small enough that I should be able to handle it without too much trouble.  Big enough that my 6'2", 200 lb frame will fit it comfortably.  Any other ideas?  I'm not at all interested in a cafe racer and have neither the money nor skill for the big Gold Wings.  Any advice would be most helpful.




My specs:

6'3" and 290 lbs

My started bike was the Honda 1100 Sabre. I really like the bike. It was good for me to learn how to ride and fun to drive and was bike enough to get me around locally and on trips. The problem was getting out on the road for long trips and getting on the expressway the bike would go but with my mass and sail area the fuel economy would go down a lot. the engine had to work harder to maintain 75 mph with me on it. 55 to 65 was just fine. 

Before I sat on the 1100 I was thinking the 750 because I felt like I could handle it, but once I sat on the 1100 it was a better fit. 

My next bike is a Harley Roadking 96 cubic inches. I really like this bike, it is the one I took out west to Sturgis/Custer/Wyoming this year. It was lots of fun to drive even with the tour pack on it. 

Why did I upgrade to the Harley versus the 1800 Honda? I drove them both and the Road King just fit me better, and it had some good technology in the ABS brakes and Cruise Control and 6 gallon gas tank. I liked the 6 gallon gas tank so even with my size and others on similar bikes but being smaller they get better fuel economy. Coefficient of Drag is a major input into overall fuel economy and with the 6 gallons now we stop for them and not me. But even if it had the 5 gallon tank, I preferred it over the 1800 because of handling and fit to me. 

So I recommend going to dealer events to see if you can drive some bikes to get a feel for them. In my area, one can go down and get a permit with just the written test. This allowed me to go riding with others while learning and waiting to get into a class to help with and test for the driving skills portion of the license test. Once you get your license, and if you have not bought then see if you can rent a bike from a dealership for a day or two. This would allow you to drive it and check it out. 


Good Luck in your search and riding.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I'm thinking of joining the biker crowd myself, with gas prices out of control. I figure what the hell, since I already look like one... :lol: You sound like a decent-sized guy, Jeff, so I think a 500 would be too small for you. You'd look like a monkey ****ing a football... :rofl:




That is what my friends said about me and the 750's, but the 1100 felt comfortable up front. But, looking at the pictures of me, it does look small compared to me on my Harley.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 21, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I went by the local Harley dealer yesterday. Didn't care for any of the Buells I saw there.  To be honest, I wasn't impressed at all with the dealership.  The sales staff had an attitude that said "If you want a bike, buy a bike.  If you don't leave me the hell alone."  and a full half of the bikes had been modified with ape hangers.  Also went by a dealership that sells most everything from ATVs and PWCs to motorcycles of all shapes and sizes.  We found a Boulevard S40 (650cc) that fits Erica perfectly that I fit well enough to use for a season.  When I'm good and comfortable I'll pass my first one on to her and get a larger bike.  Of all the ones I fitted yesterday the one that I really liked was a Yamaha Road Star (around 800cc if I remember correctly).  I even fitted a Gold Wing just for kicks and giggles and was amazed at how well balanced the bike felt at a stand still to be so big.  For those of you that ride the Ninja style (cafe racers) bikes I don't know how you do it.  It'd kill my back after any significant distance.
> 
> The local CC course provides the bikes. I thought you may have to trailer your bike in or something.  I'll definitely be taking a safety course of one sort or another.  I may even take the CC course to get the license and then get into a more in depth safety course soon after.
> 
> Mark, I understand your misgivings completely given your personal history.  Your words of caution are not falling on deaf ears.  While they won't change my mind about buying a bike they are weighing heavily on my decision to take a safety course instead of just getting one and learning by trial and error.



Sorry to hear about your experience at the Harley Dealer near you. Unfortunately, too many are like that. We're lucky to have a very friendly, helpful, patient dealership near us. 

I don't like Buells either. They were just smaller bikes available for the course for those who needed them.

Whatever you choose, enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Drac (Aug 21, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> My heartfelt advice would be "Don't do it!". All the bikers I've known are either dead or carrying extra metal-work (including me as I think is well known) or haven't been riding very long.


 
I must be the exception..Been riding since the early 70's and been down a couple of times and I carry no extra metal..



Sukerkin said:


> However, that wasn't the intent of the OP so I shall hold my peace. Also, this being a largely American inhabited forum, I'll keep my opinions of Harley's to myself too  :lol: {plus, thinking about it, *Drac* carries a gun for his job so I'd definitely better keep silent }.


 
...Opinions about HD are varied and most of them false..They *DO NOT *need constant repair or spend more time in the garage than on the road, I'd have gotten rid of mine years ago if that was the case...The biggest difference is trade in or resale value...My last HD was purchased for $9,965.00 and I had it for 4 years, when I traded it in they gave me $9,900.00 with no problems.. 



Sukerkin said:


> Given what the roads in America are reputedly like and the distances you'll have to cover, a sport-bike would definitely be a bad idea.


 
I agree 100% on this statement...


----------



## Drac (Aug 21, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I took that course... they had nothing bigger than a 250cc bike. I think I did it on a rebel.


 
I took my MC test on Honda 50...LOL


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2008)

One note on Harleys...  At least according to the Harley owners I know, one of the reasons they maintain their resale value so well, is that Harley Davidson is very particular about who does the maintenance, meaning there's a really good chance you'll have to go to the dealer.  (This may also be a factor in the myths about repairs...)


----------



## Drac (Aug 21, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> One note on Harleys... At least according to the Harley owners I know, one of the reasons they maintain their resale value so well, is that Harley Davidson is very particular about who does the maintenance, meaning there's a really good chance you'll have to go to the dealer. (This may also be a factor in the myths about repairs...)


 
I've met some riders that will not wrench on their on bikes for any reason..Whenever mine needed repairs I did them myself, saves time and money..The only time it went to the shop was to have a tire changed which can be a problem on *ANY BIKE *if you lack the proper lift equipment


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. The S40 is a pretty smallish framed 650 that doesn't feel like I'd have too much trouble picking up... or Erica either if she dropped it. I'm having a hell of a time finding anything smaller than a 650 around here.


 
Now that I think about it a 650 would be fine. A friend of mine got an old Yamaha XS650  for his first bike and he did just fine. 

Just DONT do what my uncle did. He went out and got a 1000 cc BMW (full dresser) as his first bike. He rolled it twice before my aunt made him sell it.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Erica and I rode back out to the dealership that we went to last tuesday to check bikes out again.  I checked out a couple of bigger bikes and felt very comfortable on them.  I'll probably still wind up with a 650 for a starter bike.  The up side to that will be that it will be good enough for me to get started and comfortable on and when I outgrow it and upgrade (Erica loves the way I look on a Road Star and I like the feel) the Erica can move onto that bike and we'll both have something that fits us perfectly.  It's looking like spring of the year before we're able to actually buy but I'm a bit anal retentive about researching any kind of major move like this.  I'll keep looking and trying out.  

Kreth, go for it.  One of the things that kept me from buying for this long was the fact that it's not a year round type of transportation.  I figure that a good pair of insulated coveralls will extend the driving time to about 9 months a year around here.  Our winters have been very mild the last couple of years and if they continue that way 9 months a year won't be anywhere near out of the question.


----------



## Drac (Aug 24, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Kreth, go for it. One of the things that kept me from buying for this long was the fact that it's not a year round type of transportation. I figure that a good pair of insulated coveralls will extend the driving time to about 9 months a year around here. Our winters have been very mild the last couple of years and if they continue that way 9 months a year won't be anywhere near out of the question.


 
Well said..One year I was riding well into Dec..Now the Ultra Classica  have lower fairings that minimizes the cold air and trap the heat from the engine and sends it back on you...


----------



## Kreth (Aug 24, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Kreth, go for it.  One of the things that kept me from buying for this long was the fact that it's not a year round type of transportation.  I figure that a good pair of insulated coveralls will extend the driving time to about 9 months a year around here.  Our winters have been very mild the last couple of years and if they continue that way 9 months a year won't be anywhere near out of the question.


I've been thinking along the same lines. As long as I have warm clothes, I can probably stretch the riding season a bit.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 24, 2008)

Between 06 and 07 I had no car... mine died and I was unemployed.  I rode my Yami all winter, it was FREAKIN COLD but I made the whole winter on it, with the exception of a few heavy snows where I begged rides.  

Riding in the late fall with a Hat Gloves, scarf and long undies on is no big thing anymore.  Haha.


----------



## Drac (Aug 25, 2008)

One year I went out with a few friends shortly after Midnight on New Years Eve to have our FIRST ride of the new year...It was 4 degrees below zero..It was the longest 15 min ride of my life..LOL..Ahhhh the carefree days of being single....


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Drac said:


> One year I went out with a few friends shortly after Midnight on New Years Eve to have our FIRST ride of the new year...It was 4 degrees below zero..It was the longest 15 min ride of my life..LOL..Ahhhh the carefree days of being single....


Just how much "anti-freeze" did you have in your system during the ride?  4 below is crazy for bike riding.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Just how much "anti-freeze" did you have in your system during the ride? 4 below is crazy for bike riding.


 
No its not :EG:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> No its not :EG:


It is for us "sane" people.  You tree abusers are an odd lot from the get go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> It is for us "sane" people. You tree abusers are an odd lot from the get go.


 
HEY!!!

Just because I use to go out riding in early spring..... ok late winter and... on occasion... ok constantly... hit a tree or two.... ok many more than two... is NO reason to call me an insane tree abuser... no matter HOW truthful that statement may...or my NOT be


----------



## Drac (Aug 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Just how much "anti-freeze" did you have in your system during the ride? 4 below is crazy for bike riding.


 
That's the sad part, we were stone cold sober...


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> That's the sad part, we were stone _*cold*_ sober...


I highlighter the key word there.  Man, I can't imagine doing that.... well, maybe just once, Gahh! Xue's craziness is rubbing off on me!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I highlighter the key word there. Man, I can't imagine doing that.... well, maybe just once, Gahh! Xue's craziness is rubbing off on me!


 
Well now that it is likely to late. I will tell you..It is contagious :EG:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well now that it is likely to late. I will tell you..It is contagious :EG:


Well, hell, if it's too late for me to save myself I may as well spread it around as much as possible.

So long as I have gotten some great responses to this thread are there any tips for a fledgling motorcyclist that ya'll care to impart?  Little things like do I avoid the middle strip of the lane or are full face helmets really the absolute safest way to go and so on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2008)

Avoid the middle strip of the lane there is a lot of oil residue there, especially if it has been raining.

I like full face helmets and Bell helmets I liked best back when I road. I have used open face helmets but I got tired of eating bugs and the "bat" that hit me one night (the rodent not the one made of wood) made me VERY happy I had a full face helmet on.

And ABSOLUTLY do not drink if you are riding a bike, EVERYONE is out to get you whether they know it or not. And never assume the person in the car sees you at all, IMO, it is best to assume they do not.

And I am very happy that my bike riding days started in the dirt, you learn how to react to a whole lot of things that way

And if you do go for an early spring&#8230; ok late winter ride in the Northeast&#8230;. You will be AMAZED at how much the temperature drops if you go over a bridge that crosses a river


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Well, hell, if it's too late for me to save myself I may as well spread it around as much as possible.
> 
> So long as I have gotten some great responses to this thread are there any tips for a fledgling motorcyclist that ya'll care to impart?  Little things like do I avoid the middle strip of the lane or are full face helmets really the absolute safest way to go and so on.


Assume that drivers neither see you nor care whether you're there.  Expect at least one out of three to actively try to hit you.

That'll go a long way towards keeping you safe.

(Oh, and a possum can stop your front wheel dead, and you can slide more than 100 feet on your back if it does so.  Didn't happen to me, but did happen to someone I know.)


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 26, 2008)

On the full-face helmet question, the only answer is a 100% unequivocal "Yes".  Open-face are for people who have no regard for their face whatsoever.

In my big crash, one of the end results of the cartwheeling of me and the bike is that I ended up with a lovely tyre-print up the front of my visor as my own bike hit me in the head.

I'm sure noone needs much imagination to imagine the results of that if I'd been in a pot-helm.


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> And ABSOLUTLY do not drink if you are riding a bike, EVERYONE is out to get you whether they know it or not. And never assume the person in the car sees you at all, IMO, it is best to assume they do not.


 
Great advice...Also be careful when stopping or taking off at a traffic light, many cars leak oil and anti-freeze and it can affect your stopping and starting...Helmets are a *PERSONAL CHOICE*..I wear one similar to the one I wore on duty, open faced...Since my bike has a windsheild I don't eat too many bugs as it is...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> Helmets are a *PERSONAL CHOICE*..I wear one similar to the one I wore on duty, open faced...Since my bike has a windsheild I don't eat too many bugs as it is...


 
Agreed. I personally can't stand windshields or fairings the wind that comes of them always hits the top of my helmet and it sounds like continuous thunder and I also can't stand not seeing the front wheel so I really have no use for a full fairing. But I know many that love them so much of it is a personal choice. 

But back to tips, if you do have a full face helmet and you get caught in a rain storm, just turn your head to the right or left for a second and the wind will clean of your visor just like a windshield wiper and then...pull over if it is a bad storm. It gets a bit slippery in the rain also steel deck bridges and grooved roads can be a problem as can going from pavement to dirt so be careful


----------



## mela34 (Aug 27, 2008)

my first big bike is a thundercat yzf 600 abs love it try it  im sure you will love it too .


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> On the full-face helmet question, the only answer is a 100% unequivocal "Yes".  Open-face are for people who have no regard for their face whatsoever.
> 
> In my big crash, one of the end results of the cartwheeling of me and the bike is that I ended up with a lovely tyre-print up the front of my visor as my own bike hit me in the head.
> 
> I'm sure noone needs much imagination to imagine the results of that if I'd been in a pot-helm.


Thanks, I'm far too purty to go getting my faced messed up. 

Great advice all around, gang.  Keep 'em coming.  I drive an 18 wheeler for a living and people act like they can't see that, so I can only imagine what it's like with a bike.  I am under certain safety restrictions from the missus.  The full head helmet was one of them.  She's also suggesting an armored jacket... at least for the first season.  We'll see.  Right now it looks like early spring before we'll be making the purchase but I think she's as motivated to get going as I am.  She tells me she'll be taking the MSF course with me and getting her license at the same time.  Is it possible that her quick acquiescence to my request to by a bike was simply a ruse to get one herself?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2008)

I always wore a leather jacket or a denim jacket and books when riding and that has on more than one occasion saved my hide, particularly back in my dirt riding days

I tend to think many a crazy riding rice rockets down the road in shorts t-shirts and sneakers but then maybe that is just me. However bare skin or skins with only a t-shirt to protect you form the pavement does not far too well even at low speed.


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I always wore a leather jacket or a denim jacket and books when riding and that has on more than one occasion saved my hide, particularly back in my dirt riding days


 
Well said...Jeans and boots IMHO should be *MANDATORY*



Xue Sheng said:


> I tend to think many a crazy riding rice rockets down the road in shorts t-shirts and sneakers but then maybe that is just me. However bare skin or skins with only a t-shirt to protect you form the pavement does not far too well even at low speed.


 
It ain't just you XS...I've seen them in running shorts and sandals passing me like I was in reverse..


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Thanks, I'm far too purty to go getting my faced messed up.
> 
> Great advice all around, gang. Keep 'em coming. I drive an 18 wheeler for a living and people act like they can't see that, so I can only imagine what it's like with a bike. I am under certain safety restrictions from the missus. The full head helmet was one of them. She's also suggesting an armored jacket... at least for the first season. We'll see. Right now it looks like early spring before we'll be making the purchase but I think she's as motivated to get going as I am. She tells me she'll be taking the MSF course with me and getting her license at the same time. Is it possible that her quick acquiescence to my request to by a bike was simply a ruse to get one herself?




As to your first ... you too !

As to your last ... hmm; you could well be on to something there {if I had a goatee to stroke in thoughful mien I would }.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I always wore a leather jacket or a denim jacket and *books* when riding


 
Not into quoting myself but I see I need to make a correction. 

I NEVER wore books when riding... however I did wear BOOTS. I have no idea how I made that type-oh but apparently I did.

So to recap... Don't wear books....wear boots....


----------



## Drac (Aug 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Agreed. I personally can't stand windshields or fairings the wind that comes of them always hits the top of my helmet and it sounds like continuous thunder and I also can't stand not seeing the front wheel so I really have no use for a full fairing. But I know many that love them so much of it is a personal choice.


 
Yes, it a personal choice..I sit low enough on my Glide that I get no wind in the face..



Xue Sheng said:


> But back to tips, if you do have a full face helmet and you get caught in a rain storm, just turn your head to the right or left for a second and the wind will clean of your visor just like a windshield wiper and then...pull over if it is a bad storm. It gets a bit slippery in the rain also steel deck bridges and grooved roads can be a problem as can going from pavement to dirt so be careful


 
GREAT tip XS..Riding in the rain is a real problem..I once out ran a bad incoming storm front, luckly I was only a few miles from my apartment..I was pelted by debris that the high winds kicked up and the rain was coming in hard and it seemed sideways...*EVERYONE* gets caught in the rain at one time or another, consider it a baptism..


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2008)

I had often wondered about riding in the rain and how to get the water off your face shield.  Great tip.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2008)

Drac said:


> *EVERYONE* gets caught in the rain at one time or another, consider it a baptism..


 
I got caught in a thunderstorm in the Adirondacks once completly by surprise. It was bright and sunny and as I looked up at a mountain top I saw the DARK clouds coming over the peek. That was one wet and scary ride, no cover, no place to pull over and nothing but high trees all around. Wind, rain, lightning and debris, of course it was a nice hot summer day so I was wearing my denim jacket and not the water proof leather.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I had often wondered about riding in the rain and how to get the water off your face shield. Great tip.


 
Just make sure that your visor is clipped in properly - I once had one end of mine spring out at 70mph doing that particular trick .  

I am sure everyone can imagine what effect suddenly having a spinnacker popping out into the air-stream has; I'm surprised I didn't break my neck!

Also, it cannot be emphasised enough that you should never ride without boots, gloves, leather and helmet.  I didn't used to wear leather trousers when I rode but as my jeans were four layers thick and more with patches all over I was protected well enough (as is evidenced that I took no abrasive harm from all my tumbling about in my big smash).


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Also, it cannot be emphasised enough that you should never ride without boots, gloves, leather and helmet. I didn't used to wear leather trousers when I rode but as my jeans were four layers thick and more with patches all over I was protected well enough (as is evidenced that I took no abrasive harm from all my tumbling about in my big smash).


 
A pair of leather chaps will come in real handy as the Fall weather gets a little cooler...You can find them on E-Bay for as little as $100.00, one of the best investments I ever made..I cannot make any comments about helmets than I already made as I go without one 98% of the time.. I have been down 4 times and only have a little road rash as a momento of the experience...


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been digging around on this forum for the last week or so.  It's a great motorcycle forum for beginners and enthusiasts alike, it seems.  Kinda the MT of the cycling world.  www.m13online.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 31, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> You sure it was the same course? This was at Woodstock Harley and everyone was on Road Kings. They had Buells too. Two other girls were on Buells.


 
No, sounds like you took the Paid course at Harley... I took the free one at the Aviation School in West Chicago.


----------



## Drac (Sep 2, 2008)

No matter what bike you finally decide on, when purchasing insurance go with the 12 month policy..That way when those mild days of Nov or Dec show up you can ride unafraid..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> No matter what bike you finally decide on, when purchasing insurance go with the 12 month policy..That way when those mild days of Nov or Dec show up you can ride unafraid..


 
Or those mild days February or March... but to me that just meant above freezing so there was no ice on the road


----------



## Drac (Sep 3, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or those mild days February or March... but to me that just meant above freezing so there was no ice on the road


 
Yep....


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or those mild days February or March... but to me that just meant above freezing so there was no ice on the road


Yeah, above freezing is what I'm thinking as well.  Gravel, sand and other debris are one thing.  I SHOULD be able to see most of that but ice is an entirely different subject.  Hopefully, we'll continue to have the mild winters we've had the last couple of years but the Farmers Almanac is calling for a bitterly cold winter.  Of course, the national weather service calls for the opposite.  I'm more inclined to believe the almanac.

Here's a question for ya.  Do you treat the seat and other leather on your bike with anything to protect it from the rain?  Obviously I won't use Armor All on it.  I'd kinda like to be able to remain seated on the bike on a curve or when using the brakes.


----------



## Drac (Sep 3, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Here's a question for ya. Do you treat the seat and other leather on your bike with anything to protect it from the rain? Obviously I won't use Armor All on it. I'd kinda like to be able to remain seated on the bike on a curve or when using the brakes.


 
 I don't treat the seat with ANYTHING!!! I will wipe it off if its dirty, but that's it.. Your center of gravity will keep you on the bike...When you tell us what bike you finally get we can impart secrets of riding on you...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2008)

Drac said:


> I don't treat the seat with ANYTHING!!! I will wipe it off if its dirty, but that's it.. Your center of gravity will keep you on the bike...When you tell us what bike you finally get we can impart secrets of riding on you...


 
What Drac said. :ubercool:

Oh and another thing I always wore gloves, un-insulated for summer insulated for colder rides


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  As I said it's looking like early spring for the purchase so I'll have to bookmark this thread to resurrect it then.  Wow, 5 pages of this thread.  I had no idea that my simple question would generate this much conversation.  Feel free to throw out random facts/trivia/ideas here until I actually buy the thing.


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2008)

NO problems...Keep us posted...Also look into getting a small tool kit to carry on your ride...They make kits especially for motorcycle, make sure it includes a tire patch kit cause Fix-A-Flat doesn't work on motorcycles, trust me on this one...


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Thanks, guys. As I said it's looking like early spring for the purchase so I'll have to bookmark this thread to resurrect it then. Wow, 5 pages of this thread. I had no idea that my simple question would generate this much conversation. Feel free to throw out random facts/trivia/ideas here until I actually buy the thing.


 
No problems letch..Motorcycle riding is *NOT* as difficult as people make it out to be, if you can ride a bicycle and shift a manual transmission you have the sklls you need to get started..I have taught dozens of people how to ride, even had to undue the teachings of some so called instructors...

Too many people will pay money to attend a school, and that's cool *BUT* you can teach yourself easily...The most difficult task will be starting and shifting aka clutch and throttle management...A day of so in deserted parking lot will accomplishment that..Once you have that task down GET OUT OF THE LOT AND ONTO THE STREET..That's where the real learning begins...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2008)

Drac said:


> NO problems...Keep us posted...Also look into getting a small tool kit to carry on your ride...They make kits especially for motorcycle, make sure it includes a tire patch kit cause Fix-A-Flat doesn't work on motorcycles, trust me on this one...


 
That is so true


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2008)

Drac said:


> NO problems...Keep us posted...Also look into getting a small tool kit to carry on your ride...They make kits especially for motorcycle, make sure it includes a tire patch kit cause Fix-A-Flat doesn't work on motorcycles, trust me on this one...


 
true dat

Oh and if you find yourself in the middle of a swamp, stalled and sinking fast... make sure that there is not a stick jammed between the frame and the break lever oh wait. Were talking street riding not insane off road stuff sorry about that


----------

